# sr20de swap b14 sentra gxe help



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

Ive come to find that i have a bad oil leak and the good ole garage wants alot to fix it, ive searched and searched but i cant find the answers im looking for. 

Will a sr20de fit my 1997 sentra gxe automatic?
Can i use my Transmission with the sr20de engine?(if not i can get a 5 speed transmission to come with the sr20de but is that change to a automatic going to be much hassle>?)
Is it going to fit perfect or is it going to cost alot to get random converters.

ga16de replaced with sr20de, is it going to be worth it?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

h8stoplights said:


> Ive come to find that i have a bad oil leak and the good ole garage wants alot to fix it, ive searched and searched but i cant find the answers im looking for.
> 
> Will a sr20de fit my 1997 sentra gxe automatic?
> Can i use my Transmission with the sr20de engine?(if not i can get a 5 speed transmission to come with the sr20de but is that change to a automatic going to be much hassle>?)
> ...


No, the auto tranny will not work on the SR20. You have to swap to an SR auto or manual tranny. 

Have you researched the oil leak? The front main seal is the most common issue and it is a fairly easy fix. Look it up and see if this is similar to your issue.


----------



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

Im seriously going from h to emtpy ever 2 fill ups, im doing an awesome job keeping it a the high mark :-D i know im awesome. The sr20 im looking at with auto tranny is 600$. Wonder how much a ga16de would run me if the sr20 is out of the question.


there is only one answer...
sr20det
5 speed conversion


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Idealy I'd shoot for an sr20de, 5spd swap. But I imagine that is a hastle, I'm swaping out my sr20de for... an sr20de in a couple months, I'll let you know how that goes =p :cheers:


----------



## 1BADSR20...1DAY (Jan 28, 2006)

I'VE GOT A 99 GXE W/ A GA16 IN IT AND OF COUSRE I WANT TO DROP IN AN SR20. I HAVE ONE SETTING IN THE BASEMENT FULL OF OIL RIGHT NOW....JUST SETTING THERE  TO DO A FULL SWAP YOU'LL NEED A MOTOR, TRANS, IF YOU GO TO A 5 SPEED YOU'LL NEED SIFT LINKAGE AND CLUTCH PEDAL. ALSO YOU'LL NEED ENGINE AND TRANNY MOUNTS. NEW HEADERS AND INTAKE. ALSO DO YOUR SELF A HUGE FAVOR AND BUY A FACTORY SR20 WIRING HARNESS. UNLESS YOUR GOING TO RUN A STAND ALONE ECU...AEM IS THE WAY I'M GOING, THEN IT WILL BE A WHOLE LOT SIMPLER TO PLUG AND PLAY... THE PROCESS OF DROPPING IT IN IS FAIRLY SRAIGHT FORWARD... I DID IT IN 2 WEEKENDS W/ A 2 POST LIFT...GOD ONLY KNOWS HOW LONG IT WOULD TAKE ON THE GROUND... GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN...IT'S NOT WORTH IT IF YOU DONT.


----------

